# Death to Harry Potter



## atlashunter (Nov 25, 2019)

School is out this week and my kid is watching Harry Potter. Reminded me of this scene from Jesus Camp.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> School is out this week and my kid is watching Harry Potter. Reminded me of this scene from Jesus Camp.




Yes.  That's exactly what we need more of in society and in schools.  The loss of it is what's destroying America.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 25, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Yes.  That's exactly what we need more of in society and in schools.  The loss of it is what's destroying America.



I feel bad for those kids. I was once one of them. How ironic that she says “The devil goes after the young. Those who cannot fend for themselves.” Exactly what she is doing.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> I feel bad for those kids. I was once one of them. How ironic that she says “The devil goes after the young. Those who cannot fend for themselves.” Exactly what she is doing.



It's the responsibility of adults, particularly parents, to educate and shape young minds.  That lady is doing what she thinks is best for those kids and society in general.  What would you say to her to make her change her mind?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 25, 2019)

One thing Ive got admit -
Being raised Catholic I was never exposed to that particular kind of mind uh... (cant use the word after that I want to). The priests pretty much stuck to the Bible.
The scariest part to me was the "Amen" after "Harry Potter would have been put to death".
I didn't think I could despise organized religion any more than I did before but I was just proven wrong.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 25, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> It's the responsibility of adults, particularly parents, to educate and shape young minds.  That lady is doing what she thinks is best for those kids and society in general.  What would you say to her to make her change her mind?



Nothing. Her mind is as open to change as the mind of a madrasa headmaster.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Nov 25, 2019)

So, is she not espousing the belief that warlocks are real if she is saying that they are the enemy of God ?


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> I feel bad for those kids. I was once one of them. How ironic that she says “The devil goes after the young. Those who cannot fend for themselves.” Exactly what she is doing.


My initial immediate reaction was extreme anger.
Now that Ive got my anger under control, I too feel bad for the kids.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 25, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> So, is she not espousing the belief that warlocks are real if she is saying that they are the enemy of God ?




How 'bout that?  She holds contradicting ideas in her head at the same time.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Nothing. Her mind is as open to change as the mind of a madrasa headmaster.



Yet extremists sometimes change.  I can name several prominent Muslims, some of whom were very devout, and even extremists, who changed their minds.  And there are a couple cases of people who left the Westboro cult.  They speak openly about it.  The one thing they seem to all have in common is exposure to secular ideas of liberty and justice.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 25, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Yet extremists sometimes change.  I can name several prominent Muslims, some of whom were very devout, and even extremists, who changed their minds.  And there are a couple cases of people who left the Westboro cult.  They speak openly about it.  The one thing they seem to all have in common is exposure to secular ideas of liberty and justice.



Anything is possible but if she hasn’t realized she’s an idiot by now I wouldn’t hold out much hope for her.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 25, 2019)

Harry potter films are awesome and very well done. I may not agree to some things but its just a movie . I would rank them right up there with the hobbitt and lord of the rings trilogys but just below indiana jones and star wars


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Anything is possible but if she hasn’t realized she’s an idiot by now I wouldn’t hold out much hope for her.


----------



## ambush80 (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Anything is possible but if she hasn’t realized she’s an idiot by now I wouldn’t hold out much hope for her.



If given the opportunity, I might spend a couple of years on an online blog trying to expand her mind.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 25, 2019)

I wouldn’t worry too much, evil is an equal opportunity influence, the world is eat up with it. Kids will be assailed with some form or another, your approval is not required.
I don’t like what she said.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 25, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> So, is she not espousing the belief that warlocks are real if she is saying that they are the enemy of God ?



Yes she believes warlocks and sorcerers are real. I grew up in these churches and they believe all of that stuff is real.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 25, 2019)

atlashunter said:


> Yes she believes warlocks and sorcerers are real. I grew up in these churches and they believe all of that stuff is real.



I missed those meetins, did y’all get out the snakes too.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 25, 2019)

PopPop said:


> I missed those meetins, did y’all get out the snakes too.



No snakes but that would be interesting to watch, from a safe distance.


----------



## WaltL1 (Nov 25, 2019)

PopPop said:


> I wouldn’t worry too much, evil is an equal opportunity influence, the world is eat up with it. Kids will be assailed with some form or another, your approval is not required.
> I don’t like what she said.


Don't worry about radical Muslims PopPop.
That they were taught death to _____ doesn't require your approval.


----------



## PopPop (Nov 25, 2019)

WaltL1 said:


> Don't worry about radical Muslims PopPop.
> That they were taught death to _____ doesn't require your approval.


Then we are in agreement.


----------



## 660griz (Nov 26, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> So, is she not espousing the belief that warlocks are real if she is saying that they are the enemy of God ?


Fake things are frowned upon by fake things.


----------



## BassMan31 (Dec 10, 2019)

I feel bad for the kids. I wonder how many preachers of "advanced years" at present preach 'against' harry potter but were totally enamored with Superman and Batman as children.


----------



## ambush80 (Dec 10, 2019)

BassMan31 said:


> I feel bad for the kids. I wonder how many preachers of "advanced years" at present preach 'against' harry potter but were totally enamored with Superman and Batman as children.



Batman and Superman's powers didn't come from sorcery, which the Bible says is real.  I guess a Christian should renounce Dr. Strange but the Hulk is OK.  Unless you're the "no dancing" "no drinking" kind of Christian, then you must renounce anything fun.

I wonder if Jesus would have danced to a song like _Hey Ya_?  Who can resist?  What dance moves would he wave his finger at?


----------



## BassMan31 (Dec 11, 2019)

ambush80 said:


> Batman and Superman's powers didn't come from sorcery, which the Bible says is real.  I guess a Christian should renounce Dr. Strange but the Hulk is OK.  Unless you're the "no dancing" "no drinking" kind of Christian, then you must renounce anything fun.
> 
> I wonder if Jesus would have danced to a song like _Hey Ya_?  Who can resist?  What dance moves would he wave his finger at?



It doesn't matter. The point is children have imagination. Harry Potter and Superman play to the same sense of wonder, kryptonite or wands notwithstanding.

Faith by coercion and manipulation is not faith at all.


----------

